# Let's do this again...APPROPRIATELY! Be RESPECTFUL guys



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I should also add that my girlfriend has just started in this awesome sport and seems to really like it so far. She's very competitive with herself! Doubt she will ever hunt but just having her around to shoot and be outdoors with makes me one happy guy!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Really? Here she is bringing in some firewood . A little later I'll have her change the oil in my truck and sweep the chimney.


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's my Beautiful Wife...She started shooting 3-d with me last year and she can Shoot


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Billy H said:


> Really? Here she is bringing in some firewood . A little later I'll have her change the oil in my truck and sweep the chimney.


Dont forget to have her make you a sammich.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

I haven't been able to get her to show much interest in archery but she lets me buy whatever I want without complaining and will help me track a deer in anything from pouring down rain to blizzard conditions. So I cant complain. She does like to shoot guns though and is a heck of a shot with a handgun.


----------



## coop88 (Sep 13, 2013)

Awesome thread! My wife has an old school Browning bow, but I may upgrade her. I would love for her to get into shooting with me. I know if she shot more she would go hunting because she has been hunting before. Sadly she has killed more deer than I have  I didn't grow up hunting though. Good to see couples getting into a sport together.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Nicko - "Hey hon, are you OK with me posting a pic of you on Archerytalk?"
Nicko's wife - "WHAT????"

Sorry guys.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Here she is with her first deer. This is a few years ago. 

View attachment 2149052


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

nicko said:


> Nicko - "Hey hon, are you OK with me posting a pic of you on Archerytalk?"
> Nicko's wife - "WHAT????"
> 
> Sorry guys.


LOL. blur the face like these hardcore hunters on AT do lol.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

So far this is going well! We know how much crap they put up with so let's show some G rated appreciation!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

canadabowhunter said:


> *So far this is going well*! We know how much crap they put up with* so let's show some G rated appreciation!*


You're asking a lot with this crew.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

nicko said:


> You're asking a lot with this crew.


You got that right!!!


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

*Better Half*

My better half. She's not into hunting, but she doesn't give me too much grief about all the time I spend in the woods. She never had any exposure to guns or hunting due to being from Laos, but I am teaching her to shoot a 22 pistol now and will move up a little when she's ready.


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

nhns4 said:


>


That's a sweet target in the background! Mountain lion?


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nvm looks like a cheetah. Zoom helps haha


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

nyhunt79 said:


> Nvm looks like a cheetah. Zoom helps haha


Lol yeah. It was at an R100 shoot.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

nicko said:


> Nicko - "Hey hon, are you OK with me posting a pic of you on Archerytalk?"
> Nicko's wife - "WHAT????"
> 
> Sorry guys.


Funny I got the same reaction lol


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

nicko said:


> Nicko - "Hey hon, are you OK with me posting a pic of you on Archerytalk?"
> Nicko's wife - "WHAT????"
> 
> Sorry guys.


That's not your wife for the avatar picture?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Good luck, the first hottie in a tight shirt and Daisy Duke's "inadvertently" throwing down a sexy pose and this thread will dive rather quickly!


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

nicko said:


> Nicko - "Hey hon, are you OK with me posting a pic of you on Archerytalk?"
> Nicko's wife - "WHAT????"
> 
> Sorry guys.


Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. Just sayin  
Here's my better half. Still trying to get her into archery but I still get her out to help me drag out my deer. Couple seasons ago I had her out in thigh deep sink mud dragging out a small buck I shot. It was -18f without the wind chill and she was 8 1/2 months pregnant at the time.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My WAY better half. Not only does she cut me some slack during deer season, She actually picked up a bow and started hunting with me. She teaches radiology techs at the college and covers shifts at the hospital. Plus keeps our house going and has done more than her fair share helping raising our kids. I have no idea why she said yes on the day I asked her to marry me.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Billy H said:


> Really? Here she is bringing in some firewood . A little later I'll have her change the oil in my truck and sweep the chimney.


Better hold on to that one


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

We are all very lucky guys/gals! Keep this thing going classy San Diego lol


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

surprisingly, it looks like no AT'ers are hooked up with fat chicks.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## RuffOne (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Her, me and the pups.

ATTACH=CONFIG]2149317[/ATTACH]


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

View attachment 2149329


Not with a bow but she does enjoy being outdoors and she says she doesn't bow hunt because it gives me my time alone not having to worry about her hunting that time.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

heres my babies momma''' haha


----------



## jcathunter (Jul 5, 2009)

My wife and daughter hunt with me often. I love it.


----------



## jcathunter (Jul 5, 2009)

Have to add one nonhunting pic.


----------



## southernend (Jan 18, 2014)

yellodog said:


> surprisingly, it looks like no AT'ers are hooked up with fat chicks.


They're just not posting those chicks! Lol


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

She doesn't partake in my outdoor obsession but she puts up with me.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Never gives me a hard time...just likes me to visit nightly!!


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you found an orange can yet?:darkbeer:


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

nicko said:


> Nicko - "Hey hon, are you OK with me posting a pic of you on Archerytalk?"
> Nicko's wife - "WHAT????"
> 
> Sorry guys.


Sounds like my house...


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

yellodog said:


> surprisingly, it looks like no AT'ers are hooked up with fat chicks.


I had one for 20 years until she embezzled my life savings, brainwashed my 3 kids, and divorced me to run down to Texas where she now eats chicken fried steak and watches Jerry Springer all day while she's busy NOT WORKING, as usual. But after looking for 5 years I found my bao bei, Fang. We've dated for 2 years and just got engaged. She just had her 50th birthday but still looks great in a bikini.


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

These pics suck! Where's the sexy?!?:elf_moon:


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

zze86 said:


> These pics suck! Where's the sexy?!?:elf_moon:


This one good enough for you?!


----------



## Lorijamie23 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

My newly wife. got Married uhmmmmmmmmmmm October20ish I think. She likes shooting 3D but not big into hunting.


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

Zim said:


> This one good enough for you?!


yeah, right 50...
the way i see it, you lucky man found yourself a 35 year old beauty but don't want us to see you as a sugar daddy!
:wink: 
LOL!


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's my wife of 6 years with her first buck. 

Here she is in Canada with her first fish


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

300remum said:


> yeah, right 50...
> the way i see it, you lucky man found yourself a 35 year old beauty but don't want us to see you as a sugar daddy!
> :wink:
> LOL!


I'm 5 years older than her but I don't think that qualifies as sugar daddy.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

http://s885.photobucket.com/user/1quik70/media/Hunting/BrandisFirstBowKill_zps9864db61.mp4.html

This is my wife, she is a predator. Never a conaint about time in the field!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

pro38hunter said:


> http://s885.photobucket.com/user/1quik70/media/Hunting/BrandisFirstBowKill_zps9864db61.mp4.html
> 
> This is my wife, she is a predator. Never a conaint about time in the field!


great video!!!!

click on the square to see vidoe


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Billy H said:


> Really? Here she is bringing in some firewood . A little later I'll have her change the oil in my truck and sweep the chimney.


How many years plow experience does she have? Maybe you can bring her by the farm this spring? :noidea:


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I see a bunch of guys (including me) out kicking their coverage! 

I hunted with my buddies for 25 years before my wife got interested... Wish she had a loooong time ago


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Fortyneck said:


> How many years plow experience does she have? Maybe you can bring her by the farm this spring? :noidea:


She works a full time job and works at 7-11 five nights a week and Saturdays. My brothers think I am being unreasonable but no matter what they say I refuse to let her work the car wash sunday mornings. I think we could fit in some plow work this spring.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

My old lady 

I like the dog better


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

My wife


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is her with a few of her deer


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Here's my childhood sweetheart and wife of going on 29 years.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

goathollow said:


> I see a bunch of guys (including me) out kicking their coverage!


I am guilty of out-punting mine by 20 yards, but hey we spent 20 years in the cellar. I felt like the early 70's Bears with Abe Gibron coaching. My g/f probably felt sorry for me.


----------



## jlsmith1000 (Nov 11, 2014)

yellodog said:


> surprisingly, it looks like no AT'ers are hooked up with fat chicks.


Well, it was a thoroughly enjoyable thread, now just mostly enjoyable.


----------



## jlsmith1000 (Nov 11, 2014)

pro38hunter said:


> http://s885.photobucket.com/user/1quik70/media/Hunting/BrandisFirstBowKill_zps9864db61.mp4.html
> 
> This is my wife, she is a predator. Never a conaint about time in the field!


Great Video!


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Zim said:


> This one good enough for you?!


quoted for the sexy! 

50, no way! She's smoking hot for 50! You're a lucky guy!

If only everybody was as lucky as Zim...post the sexy fellas! Can't have Zim and his sexy, fine 50yr-old-going-on-25 show your ladies up! :wink:


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

My wife of 7 years and daughter (13 months in picture). She doesn't partake in hunting but she is the breadwinner of the household and doesn't say one thing about leases, bows, guns and even trips to Alaska . So I'd say I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Here's my childhood sweetheart and wife of going on 29 years.


Maxemus, You guys got like the EXACT same nose! I'm going to guess Italian??? But the rest of her looks a hell of a lot better than you! Haha! Very nice for 29 years of marriage.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Ault said:


> My wife
> View attachment 2149834


Everything about this pic looks great except that scarf scares the dickens out of me while she's shooting!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ault said:


> My wife
> View attachment 2149834


Ault: Was this picture taken at the Bowhunter Super Show in Columbus? Background looks familiar.


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Ault: Was this picture taken at the Bowhunter Super Show in Columbus? Background looks familiar.


Yes sir. She wanted to go try new bows.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

Ault said:


> Yes sir. She wanted to go try new bows.


did she have to sit on you and twist your arm to get you to go?


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

An ol' lady that puts up with my hunting and fishing...yes. An ol' lady that wants to go hunting and fishing with me??? No thanks.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd guess the ol lady hunting partner actually working out, has about the same odds as seeing a piebald buck.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Zim said:


> Maxemus, You guys got like the EXACT same nose! I'm going to guess Italian??? But the rest of her looks a hell of a lot better than you! Haha! Very nice for 29 years of marriage.


Lol Zim. You should have seen my nose before I had it redone. 
Two generations in Cuba and before that all our ancestors came from Spain on both sides. She was brought here as a baby and I was born in the good old USA. We were born exactly a month apart and are both about to turn 50.


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

she went with me to check stands, then a mouse ran out of the log she was sitting on. that was pretty funny


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

yellodog said:


> surprisingly, it looks like no AT'ers are hooked up with fat chicks.


Like Zim said, I could post a pic of my Ex!
But instead how about my new one. Much happier here and with a much better woman. She's never been around hunting or had a guy that hunted. I'm something new for her but she does really well with me being gone and tagged along a few times this past year. During the fall/holiday season she is a fragrance rep for a couple big companies so she is very busy that time of year. Not sure if she will ever want to hunt but she loves to go BowFishing which is just fine with me!
However she is very outdoorsy and we do a lot of trial running together.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

AllOut said:


> Like Zim said, I could post a pic of my Ex!
> But instead how about my new one. Much happier here and with a much better woman. She's never been around hunting or had a guy that hunted. I'm something new for her but she does really well with me being gone and tagged along a few times this past year. During the fall/holiday season she is a fragrance rep for a couple big companies so she is very busy that time of year. Not sure if she will ever want to hunt but she loves to go BowFishing which is just fine with me!
> However she is very outdoorsy and we do a lot of trial running together.]



A fragrance Rep? That must make your scent control difficult, ha!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's my beautiful wife along with our 7 week old son. She doesn't hunt, but it's a great trade off. She lets me spend as much time in the woods in the winter, and we spend as much time on the water as she wants slalom skiing in the warm months (as if that's a bad deal or something for me, hot wife in a bikini 24/7) I'd say I'm a pretty lucky guy


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

BGagner said:


> Here's my beautiful wife along with our 7 week old son. She doesn't hunt, but it's a great trade off. She lets me spend as much time in the woods in the winter, and we spend as much time on the water as she wants slalom skiing in the warm months (as if that's a bad deal or something for me, hot wife in a bikini 24/7) I'd say I'm a pretty lucky guy
> View attachment 2150136


If I didn't know any better, you look like Q from Impractical Jokers... Wow.

The one on the left.


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

great smile on your sons face, congrats


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

escout402 said:


> A fragrance Rep? That must make your scent control difficult, ha!


Yes lol
She does some of the big releases of new perfumes. Goes to malls and stores like Saks etc....
Needless to say, buying her perfume for a gift would be a dumb idea lol

I don't think the concept of "scent free" would go over very well either!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

*Here is mine *

Love her to death she is fun and loves to do what I love. Here is her first bull first arrow shot at an animal !!


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

King said:


> If I didn't know any better, you look like Q from Impractical Jokers... Wow.
> 
> The one on the left.
> 
> View attachment 2150143


haha you are on to something


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like you got a keep for sure! ^^^^^
Needs to work on her grip though lol


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Haha I do look like Q, never noticed that before


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Some really great pictures everyone!! Let me dig through my repertoire and see if I have any new ones.


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Not recent. Need to get some updated pics 

My two favorite girls in the whole world!


----------



## Warpst0ne (Sep 17, 2014)

My wife would kill me if I put her picture up, but she has no problem with hunting or guns and is the driving force behind getting hunting property. She is even willing to stand hunt, but she will not be doing any field dressing. She does not even like to handle raw meat from the store.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

OK....I lied.



It's not my ATV


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

or my dog..


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

OK.....

it's just a sweet pic..........



sorry guys!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

AllOut said:


> Looks like you got a keep for sure! ^^^^^
> Needs to work on her grip though lol


Oh she certainly is !!!! I dont have a clue as far as a grip on a pistol but she has no problem keeping them on a pie plate at close range


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

My ride or die chick.









Her freezing in the hunting stand 








Married October 25 2014


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

friday at the range


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

orarcher said:


> Oh she certainly is !!!! I dont have a clue as far as a grip on a pistol but she has no problem keeping them on a pie plate at close range


Lol I'm just giving you a hard time.
But seriously, Google/youtube "thumbs forward grip" and work on it next time at the range. 
That alone can turn those pie plates into one big ragged hole groups.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

H20fwler said:


> OK.....it's just a sweet pic..........sorry guys!


Man, I was immediately jealous! WOW :RockOn:


That's one nice lookin' dog


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

My girlfriend of 6 years (Started dating when we were 16). She likes to hunt with me a few times a year which is perfect because I like to have some time to myself and with the guys too. She's killed a few deer with her bow and she goes with me up to Minnesota every summer to fish. Her favorite is turkey hunting. She's a saint!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

My beautiful wife who has put up with a lot of my crap! LOL she is really the best for me


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Lol Zim. You should have seen my nose before I had it redone.
> Two generations in Cuba and before that all our ancestors came from Spain on both sides. She was brought here as a baby and I was born in the good old USA. We were born exactly a month apart and are both about to turn 50.


Well I was not too far off, same latitude & climate. So when you had your nose redone, did the doctor use a holographic image of your wife's for blueprints?!


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

One is the day we picked up her new Elite spirit , Our wedding day and my wife , my brother and a Friend at the Reinhardt


----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

First time shootin her nova. 









Before a hunt. "Come on honey let's take a selfie"


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

jrandres said:


> My beautiful wife who has put up with a lot of my crap! LOL she is really the best for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150406


No pun intended but are you sure your not Michael waddells brother.


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm fortunate more than I can put into words. This woman is my world and best friend. With all the traveling and hunting I do, she holds down the fort when I'm not home.
I'm smart enough to realize she's special and deserves everything I can give.


----------



## CDV (Mar 19, 2013)

The whole herd heading to an out of town archery shoot. Been married for 15 years, she doesn't shoot but is the biggest cheerleader me and my kids could ask for.


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

Carrying all the camera batteries, bug spray, and marker tacks. A she can shoot! Bonus!


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

AllOut said:


> Lol I'm just giving you a hard time.
> But seriously, Google/youtube "thumbs forward grip" and work on it next time at the range.
> That alone can turn those pie plates into one big ragged hole groups.


I second this!!!!!! The correct way to shoot a semi auto


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Abbott said:


> No pun intended but are you sure your not Michael waddells brother.


Lol no I'm not, wish I was though lol, that would be some sweet connections


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

kp3100 said:


> First time shootin her nova.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just threw up a little in my mouth at that sweat shirt!


----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

Me and my wife of 25 years with her first black bear.


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

kiaelite said:


> did she have to sit on you and twist your arm to get you to go?


I made it seem that way. Lol


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

H20fwler said:


> I'm in!


DUDE.....SERIOUSLY... don't be teasing like that!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Billy H said:


> Really? Here she is bringing in some firewood . A little later I'll have her change the oil in my truck and sweep the chimney.


Where's the pipe? Why does this one remind me of POPEYE??? LOL


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

H20fwler said:


> OK....I lied.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my ATV


Lol wouldnt that be the dream??? Hahaha


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

How many of your girlfriends or wives SWORE they would NEVER hunt and now are at least going out with you while you hunt or actually hunting themselves?!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

canadabowhunter said:


> How many of your girlfriends or wives SWORE they would NEVER hunt and now are at least going out with you while you hunt or actually hunting themselves?!


Haha I have a chore on my hands. Mine is slowly just trying to learn the names of critters, since there's barely a dam wild animal left in China. All eaten to extinction by the one billion people. There's like 1k deer, 1k pandas, 1k wild horses, all on preserves. Haha. Her mom can't even grasp the concept of wild critters. Like a fairy tale.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the question I just asked is my next thread


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

my wife of 20years with one of her bucks
shot on a 2 man push. ( or shoula i say 1 man 1 woman push ;-) )
the buck was 75 yard away an closing in on her real fast.
she likes to say she shot in self defence... LOL.
see tue spot of bullet impact, right under the white throat patch.
i was a really proud husband that day.


----------



## MNhntr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

"I just threw up a little in my mouth at that sweat! [emoji4]"........ Don't hate on the cats! We're the last one's left. ![emoji6]


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Here is my lovely wife showing off her six pack. Is it any wonder I fell for her?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

AllOut said:


> Lol I'm just giving you a hard time.
> But seriously, Google/youtube "thumbs forward grip" and work on it next time at the range.
> That alone can turn those pie plates into one big ragged hole groups.


 My She has some hairy arms LOL


----------



## MO Land Owner (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe W. said:


> View attachment 2151029
> 
> 
> Here is my lovely wife showing off her six pack. Is it any wonder I fell for her?


Now thats my kind of chick! Congrats!


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

So I asked, my wife replied "chmod 0600 /ourpictures *:Forums.". She knows next to nothing about Linux file permissions, but I guess she picked that up somewhere when she watched me work. That is the end of a conversation in a language I get. (even though it is not semantically correct. I know better than to mention that though)

She'd still probably never hunt, but she likes meat like I do. When communicated, it is no problem for me to be out shooting my bow. I'm happy. Even though she jokes (not really?) about archery not being a real sport and all that.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

This thread didn't fill up like the last time I ran this. but glad to see lots of supportive women out there for us Guys!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

My wife loves hunt but love shooting targets with me. 

This is the family picture when the pups were still young. 









This is my all time favorite pic. My wife and niece on our wedding day.


----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)

My Mrs..She is still trying to get her first with a bow.
She is great, loves the woods, tracks, checks cams, preps and scouts land with me, guts the animals, splits wood, rides Atvs, camps anywhere I go.


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

My wonderful fiancee, we're getting hitched this labor day weekend


----------



## kmsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2007)

My wife does not hunt but loves it when I do :smile:
She shops on the days I hunt 
So it keeps us both HAPPY :set1_applaud:


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

cab207 said:


> My wonderful fiancee, we're getting hitched this labor day weekend
> View attachment 2152499
> 
> View attachment 2152502


Dude, you're going to make your pals give up their Labor Day week end to attend a wedding??
Or, are you planning a fall hunt around your honeymoon after you elope out west somewhere?


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is mine while we just shot some guns in the Northern LP Michigan. I just got a bow so no pics of us together with hers.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

My lovely wife. She doesn't hunt, but it 100% supportive of me. She grew up in a hunting family...


----------



## toddz7 (Aug 27, 2010)

I will have to get a pic of my wife shooting her bow but a don't think she will let me post it here.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Chicken


----------



## jmanhere (Aug 5, 2005)

Sounds like some of you got it better than me. Mine significant other finds out out I spent $125 for a ladder stand and I don't hear the end of it. She spends that much every other month on a haircut.

Go figure.

My advice for the young guys. Stay single. It ain't worth it.


----------



## kmsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine had me believing she was really interested in archery once asking all kinds of questions and how much it would cost to get started and had me thinking, she is really showing an interest. So I gave her a dollar amount that I thought would get her equipment to get her started and her response was, hmmmm why don't I just take that and go shopping for something I would get some more use out of like shoes, clothes or a new purse. I still to this day have part of the barb from the hook stuck in my right jaw. All kidding aside, she never questions much of anything I buy or get. I just bought a new bow and she looked rolled her eyes and said what is this one suppose to do that the others would not. We will celebrate 31 years of marriage this year so I think it's working :smile:


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

My wife would freak if she knew I was posting pics of her lol. Sorry had to screenshot pics off my phone


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

here is my fiance' , this is the only pic i have on the computer 

were getting married in in a couple months


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

It is true......

Bow hunters do, do it better!


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

H20fwler said:


> It is true......
> 
> Bow hunters do, do it better!


Yep X2


----------



## Tyson29 (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a picture of me and my wife during our engagement pictures. I am disabled and have Muscular Dystrophy but hunt like theres no tomorrow. I finally got her talked into getting a bow and she can shoot! Her first day with it she was pile driving them! I couldn't have asked for a better wife, she let me hunt a total of 146 hours last year just during archery deer season!


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

BadgerT said:


> Dude, you're going to make your pals give up their Labor Day week end to attend a wedding??
> Or, are you planning a fall hunt around your honeymoon after you elope out west somewhere?


hahaha yes I am making them give up labor day weekend bc her family is from the NW so they need the extra time to fly in and out. Most of my buddies are local and expanded season doesn't start till the weekend after.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's the wife and I with 2 of our 3 boys and then my wife and I on a family trip. Our 3rd son was born not long after the first picture was taken.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jmanhere said:


> My advice for the young guys. Stay single. It ain't worth it.


Totally disagree. Selfishness vs selflessness makes ALL the difference....I'm blessed with an awesome wife and children...best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

LetThemGrow said:


> Totally disagree. Selfishness vs selflessness makes ALL the difference....I'm blessed with an awesome wife and children...best thing that ever happened to me.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

^^Times 2


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

I actually tried to "slide to unlock"


buckeyboy said:


>


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

My bride of 10 years as of this July 4th.
She is an outdoor girl, loves to fish and hunt. Just got her started shooting a bow last year. This will be her first year in the woods with it and I can't wait!!


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

jmanhere said:


> My advice for the young guys. Stay single. It ain't worth it.[/QUOTE
> 
> I personally agree with this. Was married to a very good woman for 13 years but she couldn't handle me being gone all fall. Been single now for 22 years . Much better single. Never have to worry about someone being mad about where and how long I'm gone or what I spend. Hard to hunt like I do and be married no women would put up with it. I'm pretty much gone from sept 1 till dec 1. I love it and wouldn't ever consider marriage again. Im sure that don't dissapoint any women either lol


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

jmanhere said:


> I personally agree with this. Was married to a very good woman for 13 years but she couldn't handle me being gone all fall. Been single now for 22 years . Much better single. Never have to worry about someone being mad about where and how long I'm gone or what I spend. Hard to hunt like I do and be married no women would put up with it. I'm pretty much gone from sept 1 till dec 1. I love it and wouldn't ever consider marriage again. Im sure that don't dissapoint any women either lol


Some people are just meant to be single and that's totally fine. But it's a shame that some people refuse to re-prioritize their lives when they make a *choice* such as getting married and having kids. I don't hunt as much as I did when I was single, and you know what, I'm fine with that. My focus is on my family, not a hobby such as hunting. I have an amazing wife and 3 young boys who I will be able to experience their first successful hunts, their first misses, their first baseball games, their first days of school, the list goes on and on. Hunting is my passion but that passion doesn't supercede family.


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

ive noticed something, all these women are better looking than the guys they're with...... i'm no exception thats why I didn't put a picture of myself, ha


----------



## Whitetail3470 (Mar 5, 2012)

This is mine, she's as good as it gets! She puts up with me hunting all season and don't say anything about it.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

landon410 said:


> ive noticed something, all these women are better looking than the guys they're with...... i'm no exception thats why I didn't put a picture of myself, ha


LOL,, but if you thought the guys did look better you might get stereo typed Lol


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

landon410 said:


> ive noticed something, all these women are better looking than the guys they're with...... i'm no exception thats why I didn't put a picture of myself, ha


I'm thinking a lot of these guys just stopped random women on the street and asked to take a picture with them. Lol


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> Totally disagree. Selfishness vs selflessness makes ALL the difference....I'm blessed with an awesome wife and children...best thing that ever happened to me.


i agree the dudes that are saying stay single either havnt found the right one or truly do not know how to manage a relationship


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i agree the dudes that are saying stay single either havnt found the right one or truly do not know how to manage a relationship


In my instance its not me who can't manage my relationship. I had no problem being gone hunting for 80 days and coming back home but my wife couldn't accept it. Imagine that. Seriously I like being alone much better


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

zyxw said:


> In my instance its not me who can't manage my relationship. I had no problem being gone hunting for 80 days and coming back home but my wife couldn't accept it. Imagine that. Seriously I like being alone much better


Fair enough, I'm lucky enough where my woman lets me basically do what I want


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Fair enough, I'm lucky enough where my woman lets me basically do what I want


She is a keeper then


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

JMart294 said:


> My newly wife. got Married uhmmmmmmmmmmm October20ish I think. She likes shooting 3D but not big into hunting.


Well, I suppose you got 'til NEXT "October 20-ish" to figure out that EXACT DATE.... It's pretty Important (to HER!). Go look on that long, Official-ish looking piece of paper you, her, and the Pastor/Justice of the Peace signed....

:wink:


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

C0wb0yChris said:


> Married October 25 2014
> View attachment 2150289


See? C0wb0y here knows which side his toast is buttered-on. Don't you ever forget that date, my man. She certainly will NOT...

(September 24 '94 for me an' mine)


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is mine. 

The one Im married to b****** too much when two bows came in the mail today to deserve a post on AT.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Doofy_13 said:


> This is mine.
> 
> The one Im married to b****** too much when two bows came in the mail today to deserve a post on AT.


That was funny...


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is my better half. Just started hunting with me this year and loves it.


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

this is my fiancé. We're getting married in June of this year. This was from our fishing trip on the Tennessee River.






this one is Ohio River


----------



## Tony Messina (Jan 11, 2014)

This is my deer slayin fiance


----------



## flyinghunter (Nov 27, 2011)

This is my wife, she's my best friend and wouldn't trade her for anything. She doesn't hunt herself, but she comes duck hunting with me and our pooch to keep me company, supports my hobbies, loves the outdoors, checks cams with me and goes fishing, and as by the pictures show she let me put some input on our wedding lol.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

DaneHunter said:


> I'm thinking a lot of these guys just stopped random women on the street and asked to take a picture with them. Lol


Mine is very real. Not stopped off the street. But I had to go through a hell of a lot to find her. Only after I developed enough patience to not settle for less. After my divorce I dated for 7 years to the point where I was totally comfortable flying solo. I knew then it was far better to be lonely than tied to someone you were not totally compatible with. Far worse. I counted once and stopped at 23 Asians alone, not inccluding caucasians. Mostly single dinner date type things. But the point is. I don't believe in fairy tale magic romance like in the movies. Pull that off annd it's just plain dumb luck. Much better odds by prudent and diligent shopping. Same for picking good hunting tags to apply for.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

landon410 said:


> ive noticed something, all these women are better looking than the guys they're with...... i'm no exception thats why I didn't put a picture of myself, ha


Opposites attract


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

landon410 said:


> ive noticed something, all these women are better looking than the guys they're with...... I'm no exception thats why i didn't put a picture of myself, ha


amen!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Doofy_13 said:


> This is mine.
> 
> The one Im married to b****** too much when two bows came in the mail today to deserve a post on AT.


haha great post, that made me smile


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

This was pics of her about 28 years ago the only hunting she ever did .She supports me and has no interest in the hunt .She is far too female "shopping and the like " and domestic to do it again .And that is fine with me.


----------



## MO Land Owner (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks to me like a lot of guys out punted there coverage...........:mg:


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

landon410 said:


> ive noticed something, all these women are better looking than the guys they're with...... i'm no exception thats why I didn't put a picture of myself, ha


A lot of men prioritize looks, a lot of women prioritize earning potential and generosity. Also, women don't like to be with guys who make them look the less attractive of the pair.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Longlost said:


> A lot of men prioritize looks, a lot of women prioritize earning potential and generosity. Also, women don't like to be with guys who make them look the less attractive of the pair.


thats one of the more ignorant assumptions i have seen today


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> thats one of the more ignorant assumptions i have seen today


I'm afraid not. A recent study by Dr Catherine Hakim of the London school of economics showed that by the 1990s 38% of women chose to _marry up_ to wealthier men.
Its not the only priority but it is a big one and that is all I claimed. 

Its even easier to find evidence that men prioritize looks. In a recent survey by askmen.com the number one quality men look for in a partner is facial attractiveness. 

These researched and proven facts obviously touch a nerve so I'm neither offended nor surprised by your attempt to discredit them and me personally - the truth hurts. On the bright side, those men to whom it applies get good looking wives and fat paychecks. Denial takes care of the rest.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Longlost said:


> I'm afraid not. A recent study by Dr Catherine Hakim of the London school of economics showed that by the 1990s 38% of women chose to _marry up_ to wealthier men.
> Its not the only priority but it is a big one and that is all I claimed.
> 
> Its even easier to find evidence that men prioritize looks. In a recent survey by askmen.com the number one quality men look for in a partner is facial attractiveness.
> ...


you must be ugly and cant find a woman, my research is actually getting out there and doing stuff instead of a google search and a DR. who is probably was rich and got himself a good looking woman, so therefore since hes a DR. and he does research, he thinks hes and expert and the sheep follow, have a good day sir, your points are hilarious


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> you must be ugly and cant find a woman, my research is actually getting out there and doing stuff instead of a google search and a DR. who is probably was rich and got himself a good looking woman, so therefore since hes a DR. and he does research, he thinks hes and expert and the sheep follow, have a good day sir, your points are hilarious


The Doctor is a woman. her name Catherine is a clue. You are also wrong in your assumptions about me since I've been married to my lovely wife for 15 years and have 4 beautiful daughters. I'm also not bad looking so your wrong on all counts, again.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Longlost said:


> The Doctor is a woman. her name Catherine is a clue. You also wrong in your assumptions about me since I've been married to my lovely wife for 15 years and have 4 beautiful daughters. I'm also not bad looking so your wrong on all counts, again.



whatever you say man, really could give two sh$^ either way


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

We even fight on AT about relationships…really?


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> We even fight on AT about relationships…really?


Are you really surprised?


----------



## HarveyWideshaft (Aug 25, 2014)

Internet anonymity is destroying our culture.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Are you really surprised?


I guess not…threads can't make more than a few posts to a few pages without turning into a fight…tragic.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

It wasn't really a fight


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Two hit fight.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

typical overreacting AT


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, my wife, who is simply amazing, doesn't hunt but likes it that I do, and my two little ones like to hunt with Dad…both have recurves and .22s…

My wife and I like the beach, the mountains, and she does fly fish and deep sea fish with me…can't wait until the kids can really hunt…daughter is going turkey hunting with me in March…

Very thankful for a wonderful, healthy family…


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

HarveyWideshaft said:


> Internet anonymity is destroying our culture.


Yes it is .In the real world this kind of disrespect directed at any married couple or a mans wife would result in some F#$#$ tard getting his teeth shelled in just a few blows .People talk awfully big on the net yet squat to pee in public aggressively when confronted by an angry married man..And for the computer nerds there are studies on at too! Just try it sometime to do research in the real world ! LMAO at net kids!Its a real world off he net guys and one day some of you will forget that and find it out the hard way when you say the wrong thing to the wrong person .


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Yes it is .In the real world this kind of disrespect directed at any married couple or a mans wife would result in some F#$#$ wad getting his teeth shelled in just a few blows .People talk awfully big on the net yet squat to pee in public aggressively when confronted by an angry married man..And for the computer nerds there are studies on at too! Just try it sometime to do research in the real world ! LMAO at net kids!Its a real orld off he ne guys and one day you will forget that and find it out the hard way .


Well said... So if anyone wants to know what I had for dinner tonight will have to PM me.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Guys are posting their wives and Kids,,grow up people


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

buckeyboy said:


> Guys are posting their wives and Kids,,grow up people


I'm just trying to ignore those posts and not get sucked in...


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Ha...


It was meant for the ones ruining the thread.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

buckeyboy said:


> It was meant for the ones ruining the thread.


I'm agreeing with you...


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

My wife of 13 years. 

We met in a heavy metal club in Germany...she had long bright red hair slamming in a mosh pit. She is an awesome mother, an amazing home maker....a complete package, takes great care of me. She doesn't hunt and has no interest but supports me 100% in my random hobbies. She does LOVE wild game meat so it works out.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Yes it is .In the real world this kind of disrespect directed at any married couple or a mans wife would result in some F#$#$ tard getting his teeth shelled in just a few blows .People talk awfully big on the net yet squat to pee in public aggressively when confronted by an angry married man..And for the computer nerds there are studies on at too! Just try it sometime to do research in the real world ! LMAO at net kids!Its a real world off he net guys and one day some of you will forget that and find it out the hard way when you say the wrong thing to the wrong person .


Said the man with a picture of guy melting down at the computer on every post.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Billy H said:


> Said the man with a picture of guy melting down at the computer on every post.


And happily blazing away at button bucks out in the field, encouraging others to do the same.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

My wonderful wife isn't a hunter but she loves nature and gourmet game cooking/dining and she's an excellent angler. Here's a picture I got sneaking up on her on the Elk River in WV. Glad I just dug it up, it reminds me how blessed I am.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

grousegrove said:


> My wonderful wife isn't a hunter but she loves nature and gourmet game cooking/dining and she's an excellent angler. Here's a picture I got sneaking up on her on the Elk River in WV. Glad I just dug it up, it reminds me how blessed I am.


Sweet pic...


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

TheScOuT said:


> My wife of 13 years.
> 
> We met in a heavy metal club in Germany...she had long bright red hair slamming in a mosh pit. She is an awesome mother, an amazing home maker....a complete package, takes great care of me. She doesn't hunt and has no interest but supports me 100% in my random hobbies. She does LOVE wild game meat so it works out.


Good stuff. I met my wife in high-school while she was in her goth/artistic phase. Black hair, knee high leather boots and dark make up. Now she looks back and just laughs.


----------



## KnockEmDown (Jan 3, 2015)

My wife and I have been married for 19yrs we have four daughters. She support me 100%. Won't eat wild game if she knows that it didn't come from the meat isles at the grocery store. If don't tell her she loves it. Said she would never hunt. Last night we went out and she got her first bow today we went shooting at the pro shop (first time aswell). Now she can't wait to get in the woods wants to go shooting everyday. Now my daughters will be getting there first bows next. And I can say I love the fact that I can pass it on to my children the same as my father did for me


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

King said:


> Couldn't agree more!



Amen!


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Guys....look at the title of this thread I started. I can't believe how disrespectful some of you have gotten. We are grown ***** men and women discussing something sacred and something we should be proud of amongst people sharing love for this amazing sport. Again, I'm sincerely ashamed of the way some of you act on here. This fighting is ridiculous.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

The reason I'm mostly a sandbagger


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

zyxw said:


> jmanhere said:
> 
> 
> > My advice for the young guys. Stay single. It ain't worth it.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cyclonefan (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's one of my wife with her first archery deer.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is my way better half. She has a bow but dont get to enjoy it much cause shes always helping others and working all the time. She dont say a word to me about my addiction to archery hunting. We dated for 5 years then got married and now been married for 3 years. Everything just flows together. Never been used to that in the other marriage. Dont know what id do without her.


----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)

HarveyWideshaft said:


> Internet anonymity is destroying our culture.


Actually, the minute they deamed (We reserve the right to refuse service ) signs offensive, and Ophra, Sally Jesse, And Donahue said "dont spank your kids"....
Is when it all started downhill, and you get what we have here now and everywhere else you go. 
A complete lack of respect for anybody, or anything runs rampant these days. Instead of it being just a shear spare the rod spoil the child situation, they give it a name or condition, like A.D.D..Every 20 something kid living at home too lazy to work has it, so just keep feeding him the pills.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

mosh22 said:


> Actually, the minute they deamed (We reserve the right to refuse service ) signs offensive, and Ophra, Sally Jesse, And Donahue said "dont spank your kids"....
> Is when it all started downhill, and you get what we have here now and everywhere else you go.
> A complete lack of respect for anybody, or anything runs rampant these days. Instead of it being just a shear spare the rod spoil the child situation, they give it a name or condition, like A.D.D..Every 20 something kid living at home too lazy to work has it, so just keep feeding him the pills.


And we now take you to regularly scheduled programming. Back to the intent of the thread.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

BluMeanie said:


> See? C0wb0y here knows which side his toast is buttered-on. Don't you ever forget that date, my man. She certainly will NOT...
> 
> (September 24 '94 for me an' mine)


HAHA luckily she understands I'm terrible with dates, i'll be lucky enough to remember my own birthday, so she puts reminds for me in my calender on my phone :wink

Tho, I probably wont ever forget the wedding day....because at 7:30AM my hitlist buck walked 5 yards from my tree stand and posed for a photo-op.... He knew...I swear he knew..


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Yes it is .In the real world this kind of disrespect directed at any married couple or a mans wife would result in some F#$#$ tard getting his teeth shelled in just a few blows .People talk awfully big on the net yet squat to pee in public aggressively when confronted by an angry married man..And for the computer nerds there are studies on at too! Just try it sometime to do research in the real world ! LMAO at net kids!Its a real world off he net guys and one day some of you will forget that and find it out the hard way when you say the wrong thing to the wrong person .


The irony here is astounding.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Longlost said:


> The irony here is astounding.


FYI there is nothing I post here I would not say face to face or have not already said face to face .Fact I have throw punches in my life as well its part of life a man will either stand up or squat to pee! I am man enough to say what I feel or think and I do not disrespect other men's wives or them as a couple .That is over the line .Deer hunting/hunting is just a hobby and not real life just like shooting a bow ,cross bow and or gun. That's also a fact two men can argue der herd numbers and management philosophies all day an even get a bit heated its not worth fighting over . But verbally or physically attack a mans home ,get personal about a marriage ,Kids ,or wife and watch the punches fly in most cases .It is what it is and this ain't England its the USA and we are wild bunch here for the most part still fairly uncivilized gents . 

Like it or not there are strong men with strong personalities in this land still today that don't have the "yellow" liberal stripe down their spine or shave his stuff or color his hair or ware man makeup. I would not give a dime for a man that waffles on what he believes , or knows as fact or crawfishes when confronted and certainly don't have time for such a man .You have never seen me back off what I know or believe here and those who know me in real live either that's a fact and I never will .


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Shouldernuke! said:


> FYI there is nothing I post here I would not say face to face or have not already said face to face .Fact I have throw punches in my life as well its part of life a man will either stand up or squat to pee! I am man enough to say what I feel or think and I do not disrespect other men's wives or them as a couple .That is over the line .Deer hunting/hunting is just a hobby and not real life just like shooting a bow ,cross bow and or gun. That's also a fact two men can argue der herd numbers and management philosophies all day an even get a bit heated its not worth fighting over . But verbally or physically attack a mans home ,get personal about a marriage ,Kids ,or wife and watch the punches fly in most cases .It is what it is and this ain't England its the USA and we are wild bunch here for the most part still fairly uncivilized gents .
> 
> Like it or not there are strong men with strong personalities in this land still today that don't have the "yellow" liberal stripe down their spine or shave his stuff or color his hair or ware man makeup. I would not give a dime for a man that waffles on what he believes , or knows as fact or crawfishes when confronted and certainly don't have time for such a man .


As long as you think you are manly, then we will all have to believe you behind your keyboard. . . 


OP, unfortunately, the way this thread has gone, and the way so many do, I will not be posting my significant other in here. . . .Not worth the immaturity that follows. .


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

d3ue3ce said:


> As long as you think you are manly, then we will all have to believe you behind your keyboard. . .
> 
> 
> OP, unfortunately, the way this thread has gone, and the way so many do, I will not be posting my significant other in here. . . .Not worth the immaturity that follows. .


Agreed I actually stood up in this case for the OP against the kids/disrespect here .Im out of it now .FYI so said the guy screen named after" Feces "Priceless .LMAO


----------



## 46168 (Sep 14, 2009)

d3ue3ce said:


> As long as you think you are manly, then we will all have to believe you behind your keyboard. . .
> 
> 
> OP, unfortunately, the way this thread has gone, and the way so many do, I will not be posting my significant other in here. . . .Not worth the immaturity that follows. .


Exactly.....everyone BAD when typing in their underwear!!!!


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

C0wb0yChris said:


> HAHA luckily she understands I'm terrible with dates, i'll be lucky enough to remember my own birthday, so she puts reminds for me in my calender on my phone :wink
> 
> Tho, I probably wont ever forget the wedding day....because at 7:30AM my hitlist buck walked 5 yards from my tree stand and posed for a photo-op.... He knew...I swear he knew..
> 
> haha good at least you will have a momentous event you can remember to remind you of your anniversary... haha she's a lucky laidee..


----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> And we now take you to regularly scheduled programming. Back to the intent of the thread.


Says the guy with 4 non topic posts on the previous page and a 5th here..quite hypocritical dont ya think?another guy on the ignore list.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I wish I could delete all of the ridiculous posts you idiots have littered this thread with. Anyone engaging in BS banter back and forth about ANYTHING other than how proud they are to have supportive significant others should be ashamed of yourselves. I'm ashamed to be a member right now.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

mosh22 said:


> Says the guy with 4 non topic posts on the previous page and a 5th here..quite hypocritical dont ya think?another guy on the ignore list.


I try very hard to be confusing...guess it worked...


----------



## dwilli05 (Dec 21, 2014)

I had a girlfriend one time...


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Longlost said:


> A lot of men prioritize looks, a lot of women prioritize earning potential and generosity. Also, women don't like to be with guys who make them look the less attractive of the pair.


http://youtu.be/_VyKFuKYQNc


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

My Wife & I in Cape May. She has a bow, shoots it a bit while upstate, but will never hunt. She understands my addictions and passions for the outdoors.
View attachment 2155616


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

d3ue3ce said:


> As long as you think you are manly, then we will all have to believe you behind your keyboard. . .
> 
> 
> OP, unfortunately, the way this thread has gone, and the way so many do, I will not be posting my significant other in here. . . .Not worth the immaturity that follows. .



I feel the same. The way the thread started, I thought we may actually get a thread going without someone being a jacka**. Might as well close the thread down now.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Doppelganger?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

My wife in the pool , mide as well go out with a Boob,, I meant bang


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

here we are in are Sunday cloths


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> here we are in are Sunday cloths


The horse looks stoned LOL


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*Me and she! Married 20 yrs this Oct*

Me and she! Married 20 yrs this Oct


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Me and she! Married 20 yrs this Oct
> View attachment 2155839


Smile man


----------



## aroslnger (Mar 5, 2013)

Captain Cully said:


> http://youtu.be/_VyKFuKYQNc


That was flippin priceless!!!!! Im still giggling!!

Sad thing is,..... it makes sence to me??!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genin (Dec 28, 2014)

Wife, son, daughter, and myself (yes our butts were wet after that picture). My kids love being outdoors and shooting bows....my wife not so much but hey she tolerates me and my hobbies.


----------



## billybatty (Dec 14, 2012)

buckeyboy said:


> The horse looks stoned LOL


HA! No doubt.


----------



## Featherbuster (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

J


Genin said:


> Wife, son, daughter, and myself (yes our butts were wet after that picture). My kids love being outdoors and shooting bows....my wife not so much but hey she tolerates me and my hobbies.
> 
> ]


Dude, you look like Drew Brees.......without the face splotch thing.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

aroslnger said:


> That was flippin priceless!!!!! Im still giggling!!
> 
> Sad thing is,..... it makes sence to me??!!!!!!!!


Miss Lippy... The part of the story I don't like is that the chart is fluid as mentioned. Unicorns will not always be unicorns.


----------



## Genin (Dec 28, 2014)

nicko said:


> J
> 
> Dude, you look like Drew Brees.......without the face splotch thing.


Hahaha. Thank you, that's a first. Most people say I look like this actor named Brenden Ferr.


----------



## skidmore30 (Oct 20, 2006)

*My wife and kids.*

I will play. Wife of 15 years, she is still super hot at 40!!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

^^won't disagree with you one bit! My wife is already back in better shape than was before she had our 8 week old son and as hot as ever; looking like I'll have a hottie myself at 40 in another 10 years :teeth:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i found a couple more of me and my fiance'

love her to death


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

My wife got this bow for her 50th birthday. That was a few years ago.











Ok, so I stepped way out of my league.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is my son, my 5 year old daughter and my wife at the Okc Thunder game. Thunder Up!!!


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife after finding out that I just booked another out of state hunting trip.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Been married almost 10 years. Leaving for Mexico on the 21st of this month to celebrate. She doesn't hunt but puts up with me and my hunting trips. Not to mention all the money I spend/waste on my hobby. Most importantly she 100% supports me in passing it on to our 3 kids.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

nelly23 said:


> Been married almost 10 years. Leaving for Mexico on the 21st of this month to celebrate. She doesn't hunt but puts up with me and my hunting trips. Not to mention all the money I spend/waste on my hobby. Most importantly she 100% supports me in passing it on to our 3 kids.


Beautiful wife, congrats on the 10 years, have a great trip!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

nelly23 said:


> Been married almost 10 years. Leaving for Mexico on the 21st of this month to celebrate. She doesn't hunt but puts up with me and my hunting trips. Not to mention all the money I spend/waste on my hobby. Most importantly she 100% supports me in passing it on to our 3 kids.


Dude, I think your hand is straying a bit in this photo!


----------



## Tony Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

nice shooting...


----------



## Tony Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

kmsbowhunter said:


> My wife does not hunt but loves it when I do :smile:
> She shops on the days I hunt
> So it keeps us both HAPPY :set1_applaud:
> 
> View attachment 2153289


Match mad in heaven


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Bdamn808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Longlost said:


> I'm afraid not. A recent study by Dr Catherine Hakim of the London school of economics showed that by the 1990s 38% of women chose to _marry up_ to wealthier men.
> Its not the only priority but it is a big one and that is all I claimed.
> 
> Its even easier to find evidence that men prioritize looks. In a recent survey by askmen.com the number one quality men look for in a partner is facial attractiveness.
> ...


i bet you found that research by searching "why do girls not like me"


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

This thread almost had potential


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

canadabowhunter said:


> This thread almost had potential


At least it started out well... 
It is cool to see so many women enjoying archery and the outdoors. Too bad it turned negative.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I have an awesome wife.. stays with me.. not sure why LOL

She keeps getting better with age
age 40 with the kids when they were young









45th birthday








50th birthday








gave me two awesome good looking kids...( thank God they look like her)


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

I think someone found the fountain of youth^^^^^^^^good for her and you too Bucky lol.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Rg176bnc said:


> I think someone found the fountain of youth^^^^^^^^good for her and you too Bucky lol.



Thanks... i wish I had found it... getting grayer and balder every year LOL


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is my better half and mother to our 3 beautiful kiddos! She loves to bowhunt, and she shoots to kill!


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

You and that study is full of it. I've seen NO relation in the ratio of Beautiful Women with wealthy Men versus the Beautiful Women with average earners. I also wouldn't use research found by a college age magazine as the basis for argument. I know quite a few beautiful women that are with average earners and the woman may even be the breadwinner of the family. Maybe in England that may stand true but in the States we usually find people that share common goals and interests and looks are icing on the cake.


Longlost said:


> I'm afraid not. A recent study by Dr Catherine Hakim of the London school of economics showed that by the 1990s 38% of women chose to _marry up_ to wealthier men.
> Its not the only priority but it is a big one and that is all I claimed.
> 
> Its even easier to find evidence that men prioritize looks. In a recent survey by askmen.com the number one quality men look for in a partner is facial attractiveness.
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

jmack73 said:


> You and that study is full of it. I've seen NO relation in the ratio of Beautiful Women with wealthy Men versus the Beautiful Women with average earners. I also wouldn't use research found by a college age magazine as the basis for argument. I know quite a few beautiful women that are with average earners and the woman may even be the breadwinner of the family. Maybe in England that may stand true but in the States we usually find people that share common goals and interests and looks are icing on the cake.



agree.. I'd say my wife was pretty darn beautiful, even at age 50












When I met her I was a college student, broke, had a beat to crap baby blue VW Rabbit that had to be jumped started a lot. Had not a dime to my name.. but had a LOT of fun. Our first date was a to see Ishtar on free passes and dinner at Hardee's where after the car did not start and I had to ask an elderly gentlemen to jump start me.. She said thought it was neat that I was confident to ask a stranger and not worry if I was impressing her.

Study is done by rich guys that spent too much time worrying about money and not enough time about enjoying life. I've dated dozens of women before I met my wife, not one was probably under a 8.. all of them I am still friends with... I would venture to say if you asked any of them including my wife what attracted them to me, I made them laugh, I was confident and I enjoyed life without money. I am no tall , dark and handsome guy by no means, just 5'5" tall, yes I was built very well in the day, but that wasn't it.. I had fun, had a personality, liked to dance even though i was no good at it. I didn't really care about being macho or fighting, even though I was a wrestler and benching 375lbs, I still realized there is always someone bigger and badder and most girls don't like fighters. 

My mother taught me never to say anything to a girl I wouldn't say to her, be respectful, no cheesy lines, no drooling over them trying to get in their pants.

personally any women that would marry a man because they are rich is no better then a prostitute.. actually worse, the prostitute is upfront about it and not manipulating 



That is just my opinion


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Uncle Bucky said:


> agree.. I'd say my wife was pretty darn beautiful, even at age 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## jereds15 (Dec 12, 2014)

What concert was this taken at in the Cajundome? I was probably there! Lol


Whitetail3470 said:


> This is mine, she's as good as it gets! She puts up with me hunting all season and don't say anything about it.
> 
> View attachment 2153622
> 
> ...


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jmack73 said:


> You and that study is full of it. I've seen NO relation in the ratio of Beautiful Women with wealthy Men versus the Beautiful Women with average earners. I also wouldn't use research found by a college age magazine as the basis for argument. I know quite a few beautiful women that are with average earners and the woman may even be the breadwinner of the family. Maybe in England that may stand true but in the States we usually find people that share common goals and interests and looks are icing on the cake.


Glad you guys kept it respectful like the OP asked ,, Great JoB


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

buckeyboy said:


> Glad you guys kept it respectful like the OP asked ,, Great JoB


I tried to be nice.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Your very lucky! And yes she is beautiful!


Uncle Bucky said:


> agree.. I'd say my wife was pretty darn beautiful, even at age 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

jmack73 said:


> Your very lucky! And yes she is beautiful!


Thanks, but that was kind of my point, its not luck to me... most women want a confident man, my daughter is a carbon copy of her mother only shorter. She has had a couple boyfriends but her guy friends tell her most guys are intimidated by her looks and then try to over impress her and fail miserably. 

I was and am always just my goofy self, I dress the way I want, I act the way I want. I am totally respectful and never used nasty cheesy pick up lines. Not afraid of anything, have fun, enjoy life


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Me as well. I have two beautiful daughters that are college aged now and a beautiful wife and your right about luck playing not playing a noticeable part but being confident in who you are.


Uncle Bucky said:


> Thanks, but that was kind of my point, its not luck to me... most women want a confident man, my daughter is a carbon copy of her mother only shorter. She has had a couple boyfriends but her guy friends tell her most guys are intimidated by her looks and then try to over impress her and fail miserably.
> 
> I was and am always just my goofy self, I dress the way I want, I act the way I want. I am totally respectful and never used nasty cheesy pick up lines. Not afraid of anything, have fun, enjoy life


----------



## np205 (Jan 19, 2013)

Me and my wife. This summer will be 14 yrs. 2 youngins one of each and both want to hunt and have been hunting with dad. She doesn't want to but will target shoot, still gotta work on bow shooting.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

My wonderful wife and occasional hunting partner.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

jmack73 said:


> Me as well. I have two beautiful daughters that are college aged now and a beautiful wife and your right about luck playing not playing a noticeable part but being confident in who you are.


Amen brother !


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, the last few posts just disappeared...


----------



## SlickNickel (Jul 14, 2014)

King said:


> Here's the wife and I with 2 of our 3 boys and then my wife and I on a family trip. Our 3rd son was born not long after the first picture was taken.


Dude I hope that this doesn't offend you, but you look like Tony Romo. Especially in that 2nd pic. Great looking family you have there.


----------

